# You beautiful people!!



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

When is the next big TTF/TTOC event/meet? As a 21 yr old who has had my TT 18months but only really got into serious mods last month or so, I feel like its time I made more of an effort to meet you all and be more sociable haha!! (Now my car is at a stage where it wouldn't look out of place at a nice event haha)

Get me involved guys and girls !!!!
Cheers Rich


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

check the events section lol  jussssst saying 

J
xx


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

There is a midland meet mate, I would imagine next one should be in May

As Jess said, keep checking the events section :wink:

John


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Events section is boooooooring haha more people interact on this section lol !!

I just wanna make more TT fwendssss lol seems like a close knit group of people


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol people dont put in here about events thats what the events section is for lol 

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Events section is boooooooring haha more people interact on this section lol !!
> 
> I just wanna make more TT fwendssss lol seems like a close knit group of people


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > Events section is boooooooring haha more people interact on this section lol !!
> ...


Haha I feel loved already !!!

And Lisa, I knowwwww but people talk  haha I'm that awkward guy that just loves to chat on forums haha and usually in the wrong sections lmao!! SSOOOOOOORRYYY HAHA


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Who is Lisa?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

:lol: 
Ha!
Lisa Lollypop!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Definatly got two threads conversations mixed up then [smiley=bigcry.gif] hahaha it's late


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hi I'm Jess 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hi I'm Jess
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hi I'm Jess
> 
> ...


Hi jess but I do prefer skee's new nickname haha lollipop Lisa has a ring to it haha !! (Sorry lol)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my username could have been my gamer name but that wasnt really appropriate for this 

and no no it doesnt ignore him he didnt socialise well 

J
xx


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> my username could have been my gamer name but that wasnt really appropriate for this
> 
> and no no it doesnt ignore him he didnt socialise well
> 
> ...


Haha maybe I should rename this thread as 'new nicknames and social club thread' haha 
Lollipop Lisa is our first member


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lollYpop with a Y!!!! lol

J
xx


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> lollYpop with a Y!!!! lol
> 
> J
> xx


HAHAHAAAAAAA you have come to terms with the name now !! As long a its spelt correct mwahahaaaaaa


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

minus the lisa bit and we're good to go lol

J
xx


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> minus the lisa bit and we're good to go lol
> 
> J
> xx


Owwww  
How about Jessypop with a Y lol??


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

helllllll no lol

J
xx


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> helllllll no lol
> 
> J
> xx


Bleh, Jess it is then haha
I'm rich by the way haha how rude I didn't introduce myself at the start!!!


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > minus the lisa bit and we're good to go lol
> ...


jessypop does have a ring to it to be fair....


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Kirbzz_11 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > helllllll no lol
> ...


 He's 21 and rich Lisa! Go for it!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I've just turned 28 Skeeemeeee not too old to whip your backside if you carry on lol

J
xx


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Lollypop86 said:


> I've just turned 28 Skeeemeeee not too old to whip your backside if you carry on lol
> 
> J
> xx


Is that a promise? - Skee hold her too it!


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just turned 28 Skeeemeeee not too old to whip your backside if you carry on lol
> ...


Hahaha I'm a 2nd witness to that promise!!!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > I've just turned 28 Skeeemeeee not too old to whip your backside if you carry on lol
> ...


 Hold Lisa Jessypop to my backside? 
_
Hmmmmm?_


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Pow3r_L3ss said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Haha I'm done lmao!! Need sleep haha too much laughter !!


----------

